# PTO not working on 5210 JD tractor



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a 6210 that i have had only a month or 2. The tractor is 540 only. The PTO quit a couple of days ago. I was using the discbine and it just quit just like you turned it off. It would not come back on. I took it back home and after unhooking the discbine the PTO would come on/turn for about 3 seconds and quit again. I have not had time to hook something back up to PTO shaft but i am betting it would not even try to work like it done when it quit in the field. Where do i start to repair?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Which model tractor are you referring to(5210 or 6210)??


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

If you have a push/pull switch for activating the pto, that is bad. What you describe is exactly what happened to my 5075m.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Check for voltage at the valve that operates the PTO on the back of the machine for starters.....do you know where that’s at? Doesn’t sound like the problem tho. With the tractor off, can you spin the shaft by hand and does it make any crazy noises?


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks everybody. It was a bad coil on solenoid that operates PTO. You cant just buy the little coil anymore from mother Deere. You have to buy the whole solenoid for the sum of $400. I wish i could find a tractor salvage place to sell me a used coil.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a JD forestry machine that needed a solenoid valve priced at 400 from Deere, just happened to be at a local hydraulic place and had them look at it to make sure it was bad. They ended up getting the exact same thing for me for 60 bucks but it took a week.


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I was wrong again. I can get the coil from Deere for about $94.


----------

